# Grain in Hobart



## Draughton (5/11/13)

How/where do you guys buy your grain (outside of bulk buys)?

Is it practical to order it from the mainland?


----------



## jlm (5/11/13)

Outside of bulk buys I generally pay for a 5kg express bag packed with whatever spec grains I need. I've found since I moved down here I've simplified what I keep in stock seeing as Craftbrewer is no longer a 15 minute drive away.


----------



## brewtas (5/11/13)

I do the same as jlm, it's frustrating but there's nowhere in Hobart I trust for ingredients.


----------



## BilBrewing (5/11/13)

Yeap, i order everything from Grain and Grape of CraftBrewer in 5kg lots. Both have been great to deal with.


----------



## Alex.Tas (6/11/13)

how much is postage on a 5kg bag usually? I was thinking of asking this same question the other day.


----------



## Foster (4/12/13)

Do any of you fella's buy grain from Amanda or Brew by you in Moonah? I am fairly new to this game & I buy from both - depanding on what i am looking for.


----------



## Amber Fluid (4/12/13)

There will be a bulk buy very soon. You may like to stock up with that??

HERE is the link.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/12/13)

If I'm down in Hobart anyway, I'll stock up on some spec malts in 5kg lots - they are pretty good value for non-bulk buys. 

But getting involved in the bulk buys is a big thing for me - it saves a packet of money.

Hops - generally via Yob at hopdealzaustralia.com. Before he came along, I'd get larger quantities from the US from Niko or Yakima valley hops, but with him there, I can get almost bulk buying prices without kgs of hops sitting in my freezer for too long.


----------



## Alex.Tas (15/1/14)

out of interest, how much is base malt per kilo roughly if you buy from either of the hobart stores? obviously it varies from grain to grain, but just to give me the idea of how much a 23L BIAB grain bill would cost.
Cheers,


----------



## brewtas (15/1/14)

From the home brew shop on Liverpool St:

5kg JW Pale - $13.50
5kg JW Pils - $13.50
25kg JW Pils - $60
5kg JW Munich - $13.50
5kg JW Wheat - $15
5kg Simpsons Maris Otter - $16.50
25kg Simpsons Maris Otter - $67.50


----------



## Alex.Tas (16/1/14)

Well that's a pretty good answer! cheers for that. is brew by you comparable in terms of price and quality?


----------



## Draughton (16/1/14)

It's a lot cheaper in town

At brew by you I think I paid $85 for a bag of JW Traditional Ale. Looking at $5-$6/kg for smaller lots


----------

